# NK13 BFJ Apache 700



## Ainsel (Apr 5, 2008)

I am looking for previous owner of this vehicle to try and locate the paperwork for the alarm.
This will save me a fortune on the ins premium.

Please get in touch on 07506502883 or via email,[email protected]

Kind regards, Ian.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Ainsel, 

This motorhome was sold by Tyne Valley if that helps you get in contact with the previous owner.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You can have the Alarm checked over by an approved installer and they will give you paperwork that says it it is working and installed correctly.

Andy


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Don't you have their details on the log book?
If not won't the dealer give you the details or at least pass you details on to the previous owner and ask them to make contact? 
Who ever it was didn't keep it very long? 
James


----------

